# Krypton Factor Assault Course



## Gibbo (Feb 2, 2008)

As there recently seems to have been quite a few old explores posted, I thought I'd add this, mainly as I think I'm the only person ever to do this (besides hundreds of contestants on _The Krypton Factor_!) 

I've stuck the report in military because it's on a live military site.


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 2, 2008)

God this bring back memories, of Monday night TV.....


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

sheep2405 said:


> God this bring back memories, of Monday night TV.....



Nice little explore Gibbo, although it would seem there isnt a massive amount to see?

Nice pics tho, wot camera you using now? or where these taken on the S5600 I bought from you?


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow!, i remember that. Like sheep says brings back memories. Thanks for that!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like a cool explore, did you have a go on it Gibbo? lol. Still looks great, and yes, i'm one of the oldies who used to remember watching the Krypton Factor. Loved it.

Cheers, brought back memories for me too.

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2008)

Never saw the programme myself but sort of get the drift. 
I do like that, Gibbo, as there's something quite strangely forlorn about it, stuck in the countryside like that.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 3, 2008)

being a live MOD site I never had the urge to check it out, though I do know where it is, I personally didnt see the interest, but now i am wishing i had checked it out, nice pics


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 4, 2008)

Ha ha, how nostalgic! Did you know it was the Krypton Factor one before you went? Or was it a "I recognise this" moment? Remember the fight simulator, and the shapes puzzles!


----------



## King Al (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like fun to me!


----------



## adventureman (Feb 4, 2008)

Is this the one at Holcombe Moor...Nice pics I'd forgotten what it looked like. It's been a long time but I did it a few times when I was in the TA.


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 4, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> Ha ha, how nostalgic! Did you know it was the Krypton Factor one before you went?



Yeah! I was bored over the Xmas hols and watching a repeat on Challenge TV. During the end credits it mentioned the MOD camp name and I thought "I know where that is!", so I jumped in the car with my camera and an OS map.


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2008)

Class 

Brings back some memory.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 4, 2008)

I watched the Krypton Factor avidly 1965-93, until they kept messing around with the format too much & ended up turning into a highbrow Crystal Maze.

The rounds were

Mental Agility: Very hard, I still remember The Chalice "The Alchamist's The Scales" "The Scribe's The Pen" etc..

Response: Mainly Flight Simulator, but earlier it was a bizzare mini assault course / logic puzzle.

Observation: Tell the difference / Continuity errors etc. Some of Steve Coogan's pre-Alan Partridge material.

Phyical Ability: The assault course, with some strange wooden obsticals in the later years.

Logic: A puzzle normally involving pentominos(sp?), edit for time because some contestants took hours to do them.

General Knowledge: Strange talking heads view of contestants, (nothing to do with David Byrne & Alan Bennett though), the answer from one question often linked to the next question.


----------



## Lone Explorer (Feb 4, 2008)

Grate. what was your time on Course


----------



## carew (Feb 4, 2008)

brings back memories.

always wanted to have ago.


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 7, 2008)

Lone Explorer said:


> Grate. what was your time on Course



Surprisingly fast, but when you're on a live site it does give you the incentive to move quickly!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 7, 2008)

Gibbo said:


> Surprisingly fast, but when you're on a live site it does give you the incentive to move quickly!



 I'll bet  -no doubt the odd stray round would further improve your personal best?!! 

Great report and pics. Brought the memories back for me too -cheers 

Lb


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 20, 2008)

Gordon Burns Flashbacks!


----------

